# epsom feed



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 13, 2007)

what is the correct way to feed a plant epsom salts?
do you foliar feed or water the soil with it?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jul 13, 2007)

i use 1 teaspoon per gallon of water . i add it to my nute mix and only water with that every other day or 2 . regular water inbetween . i also add some of this mix to a spray bottle and dilute it by ATLEAST half . and i only spray with this if i see red stems or suspect a magnesium deficiency . hope this helps . this is just how i do it and so far so good . NO harsh affects . others may tell ya different i'm not sure , probably a ton of ways to do it . Good luck !



PEACE


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2007)

sensi...foliar feeding/misting the leaves with epsoms is ..'ok'... untill you have corrected the defficiency in the soil. "Purple stems" ar not a sign of MG deffisiency. It is usually a genetic trait, but 'can' be from "P" defficiency. MG problems usually show up as "interveinal chlorosis" or fadeing/yellowing between the veins of the leaves. 
rollingstoned mix sounds sufficient, but I can't agree with "every other day or 2". Once per week should be more than sufficient for feeding, and no more than 3 times per week watering. MJ likes/needs to dry out between waterings. 
  To simply avoid the MG deff. from the beginng, add 1 isp of horticultural lime per gallon of medium, "prior" to planting.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

I foliar feed with it at about a tablespoon to a spray bottle of luke warm water.Shake it well and spray the tops and bottoms of the leaves.

However soil feeding with it is okay too at about 1 tablespoon per gallon. or so...No matter what the box says epsoms can burn your plant if over done.

Hick is dead on on the frequency of the feedings. Once a week should be fine.. and most times its just a passing phase anyways unless you just have a ph problem or incomplete nutrient.But it's best to keep it under control.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 14, 2007)

alright thanks everyone, ill put a mixture into a spray bottle and give them a treatment and see how they respond to it.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2007)

sensi...mix the epsoms in warm to hot water, it will dissolve quicker and more completely.


----------

